# The pEi Pod Came!!!



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

It came today. I took a quick pick with my phone and it's getting dark out so it's not the best. But I will take more later. Bruiser has taken to it quickly and won't let Peach in. LOL So she is a little scared of it. It is an off-white color closer to white than beige and a bright yellow pad with dots on it. Really cute. It is a plastic similar to little tykes I would say but smoother and maybe a little thinner. It comes completely set up. It really does look like an egg in my kitchen. haha


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! i want to get one


----------



## indyco (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine came 2 days ago and my 2 chis wont go in it. I was going to give them a couple more days and if they still don't like it, think i am going to sell it.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I like that , really cool.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Hooray!!! That is so cool, and Bruiser seems to love it


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Bruiser likes it. Peach is more scared. I was going to put her blanket in there to get her used to it. I figure tonight she will want to snuggle up to Bruiser and in time will get used to it. THat is, if Bruiser lets her. haha


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Its so cute!!! Im sure Peach will grow to love it


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

YAY! This is fabulous!!! This makes me want to get one even more!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

That is really cool. It is also a little bigger than I imagined. Bruiser sure looks happy in it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Must. Have. One. I probably will get the mint color


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

So cool. I want one too.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, that is very cute


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

its cool.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the look of it! Very sleek.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Very very cute


----------

